# Regular Season Game 17: Houston Rockets @ Golden State Warriors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(9-7)/(7-7)*

When/Where:
*Thursday, November 29, 9:30 p.m. CST*
*ORACLE Arena* 














































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Davis / Ellis / Jackson / Barnes / Harrington*


*Preview

The Golden State Warriors have finally managed to reach the break-even mark after a dismal start to the season.

They'll try to move above .500 and extend their longest winning streak of the season Thursday when they host the surging Houston Rockets.

The Warriors (7-7) opened the season with six straight losses, a huge disappointment after reaching the playoffs for the first time since 1993-94 last season. However, they've bounced back with seven wins in eight games including victories in their last four.

Golden State will face a tough test Thursday, though, as it opposes a Houston team that has won three straight following a six-game losing streak. The Rockets (9-7) have won three in a row three times this season, but are still seeking their first four-game win streak.

The Warriors' resurgence has coincided with the return of Stephen Jackson, who missed the first seven games of the season while serving a league suspension. He has averaged 22 points in seven games since his return, and the Warriors are 6-1 with him on the court.

Jackson scored 21 points Wednesday, including two 3-pointers in a 20-second span late in the fourth quarter of a 103-96 victory at Sacramento. He was coming off a season-best 32-point performance in Monday's 129-114 win over Phoenix.

Wednesday marked Jackson's first game this season at home, where the Warriors improved to 2-4.

"We've come together, we've only had our whole team for two games," Jackson said. "The sky is the limit for what we can be."

Monta Ellis added 22 points after scoring a season-high 31 in each of his previous two games. Baron Davis chipped in 19 points and six assists.

Meanwhile, Houston won 100-94 at Phoenix on Wednesday behind 31 points and 13 rebounds from Yao Ming, who has nine double-doubles this season.

"He was aggressive," Tracy McGrady, who added 18 points, said of Yao. "If he plays like that every night, we'll be a helluva team.

Seldom-used guard Steve Francis received a season-high 27 minutes of playing time in his fourth game this season and responded with nine points, seven assists and a block of Amare Stoudemire with 16.9 seconds remaining.

"I try to get myself ready when I'm called upon," Francis said. "I still have a long way to go; I still don't have my rhythm and timing. Me and the coach (Rick Adelman) have been having conversations about me coming in and giving the team a spark."

Francis returned to Houston, where he played his first five seasons and was named an All-Star three times, in the offseason as a free agent but did not play in the first 10 games. However, he has seen action in each of the last three, as Houston's losing streak prompted Adelman to shuffle his rotation.

"I made the decision to try other people, other combinations to see if that would work," Adelman told the Rockets' official team Web site.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this team poses more of a risk than phoenix did. they flat out run and gun with no conscience. they outgunned phoenix the other night. and they will try to run yao off the court.

keys is to slow the momentum and grab loose balls.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Harrington at Center is a little rediculous


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Block said:


> Harrington at Center is a little rediculous


They could start Biedrins and move Barnes or Ellis to the bench.

I'm just going by their last starting lineup.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If we somehow play the same game we played against Phoenix yesterday we win this game easily. Yes, they do flat out shot it but, they don't play "D" at all.

Phoenix scores 107.9 ppg on .481 fgp and .375 3pt
Phoenix Opp scores 102.4 ppg on .454 fpg and .372 3pt
(Phoenix plays enough "D" to win games.)

GS scores 108.3 ppg on .453 fgp and .343 3pt
GS Opp scores 108.7 ppg on .468 fgp and .389 3pt
(While GS scores more than Phoenix that flat out don't play "D". If we don't get run out of the gym and rebound we win this game!)

Go Rockets!:clap2:


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Just slow the pace down and play smart defense, that basiclly how you can beat them


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This team loves to run, and shoot the 3 point shot but they play no defense. Lets shut them down on their offense, and lets make sure we make our shots.

The Warriors are very one dimensional, we should be able to exploit them


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well this is a ****ty start


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ehhh Dwon by 8 again but not to worry.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well this sucks, down by 15 with a quarter left.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is pathetic. We don't deserve to win. We suck.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> This is pathetic. We don't deserve to win. We suck.


Dude We are playing back to back with the 2 fastest teams in the league on the road.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Dude We are playing back to back with the 2 fastest teams in the league on the road.


They played last night too. Either way, we just can't play fast teams. And it looks like Dwight is the best center in the league. He woulda sodomized Al Harrington to death. Harrington would hemorrhage to death from a perforated colon.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> He woulda sodomized Al Harrington to death. Harrington would hemorrhage to death from a perforated colon.


Oh my. I hope the referee sees it, and calls a flagrant.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

well..another bad loss houston play really poorly this game i hope this is another lesson learned and get better, all i can say is that we are still very inconisstent in the things we do and i have to put some blame on Rick for how bad this team is doing and being prepare to go into games but hey we are still finding ourselves and we have the Kings next so thats good. but the thing that really bother me is how many times *yao is turning the ball over and a combined 17 turnovers in the last 3 games* is just awful i really hope that by the allstar break this team finds itself and live up the the expections


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Meh, expected loss. We should recover from this quickly.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Meh, expected loss. We should recover from this quickly.


yeah since we are playing bad teams in dec. so thats good


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

GSW just leapfrogged over HOU for the 8th spot....

.... not that anybody cares.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe we are out of the 8.............

On the plus side Adelman did say he didnt care about the first month.

Well the first month is now officially over. So hopefully we will not see another losing streak like we did in the middle of this month.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Cant believe we are out of the 8.............
> 
> On the plus side Adelman did say he didnt care about the first month.
> 
> Well the first month is now officially over. So hopefully we will not see another losing streak like we did in the middle of this month.


yeah like we have to wait till like the allstar game 2996


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> yeah like we have to wait till like the allstar game 2996


LOL just my lifespan will be sufficient.

Also I really badly want to see Luther take Rafer's or James's minutes.

The Rockets should always have atleast one spot up shooter on the court (Battier or Head)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, i remember when we were 6-1...i miss those days.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> LOL just my lifespan will be sufficient.
> 
> Also I really badly want to see Luther take Rafer's or James's minutes.
> 
> The Rockets should always have atleast one spot up shooter on the court (Battier or Head)


yeah diff. i want to see luther get more time last year we were so good in threes were like 24th on three pointers this season (attempts or made i don;t know) what happen man? and i really like Luther over MJ even though MJ plays better D


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Whichever of head, alston, or james isnt in our long term plans should be showcased right now. One good move at the trade deadline could finally put us over the top (seems like I have been saying that for a long time now)


----------

